# Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr



## Koiwahn (3. Jan. 2011)

an alle Teichverrückten, last mal hören ( und natürlich auch Bilder  ) was ihr so alles vor habt im neuen Jahr.
Dann mach ich auch gleich mal den Anfang  .Meine Ausbaustufe die  hmmmm keine Ahnung welche  ist auch egal soll von 20000L auf ca. auf 40000L erweitert werden, natürlich alles aus 20 cm Beton und dann versiegelt werden. Mit was weiss ich noch nicht genau, mal schaun. GFK oder FLÜSSIGFOLIE. Mein Rieselfilter muss ich auch noch umbauen , und eine Mauer zum Nachbarn muss auch noch gemauert werden (30m)  
Dann kommt noch der Faktor Ehefrau dazu  und das Jahr hat nur 12 Monate    Na dann lasst mal was hören von euch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Hallo,
ich werde meinen Pflanzenfilter deutlich vergrößern, hab ich doch im Sommer immer Probleme mit den Wasserwerten und hoffe durch die Vergrößerung etwas Entspannung.

Geplant ist eine 3 Meter lange PE-Wanne, die in Längsrichtung geteilt wird. Wasser aus dem Filter soll dann die 6 Meter durchströmen und dann in den jetzigen Pflanzenfilter fließen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

 peter

ehrlich gesagt habe ich an meinem "hauptteich" für 2011 nichts weiter geplant. ausser "frieden mit den fadenalgen" schließen :friede und 2 steckdosen unter die brücke montieren,. sonst bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. 

sonstige gartenpläne habe ich allerdings reichlich 

- im vorgarten soll ein schöner steintrog-brunnen entstehen
- lagerfeuerplatz bauen
- den gemüsegarten komplett auf hochbeete "umstellen"
- am abendsonne-sitzplatz ein holzdeck bauen
- die einfahrt soll endlich gepflastert werden
- ich möchte gerne eine sonnenuhr im garten haben (allerdings hab ich den idealen platz dafür noch nicht entdeckt)

ach ja und dann stehen immer noch ne wegebeleuchtung für den weg zur haustüre und ne schöne teich-beleuchtung auf dem plan, das scheitert aber derzeit eher daran, dass ich noch keine leuchten gefunden habe, die mir und meinem geldbeutel gefallen. 

mehr pläne für dieses jahr habe ich bisher nicht, aber das eine oder andere kommt sicher noch dazu, ich hab ja noch einige winterabende zeit zum überlegen.


----------



## holly1357 (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

hi,

ein paar projekte stehen an,

leck im bachlauf finden..... wasserverlust derzeit im winter 2000l pro Tag.......

Planzenfilter..... ich hab grünes licht bekommen.... die hecke kommt weg, und ich kann nicht nur neben der terasse, sondern auch schon im vorgarten mit dem planzenfilter beginnen.... hab noch ne gepumpte leitung frei, somit sollte es kein problem werden....

aso..... länge ca 11m  also rund 7m³ planzenfilter.....

der sollte dann schon was bringen.....


gruß holly


----------



## Koiwahn (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

 Anja
Wenn der Winter rum ist haste nur noch 9 Monate,meinste das die reichen :scherz1 
Ok scherz bei seite, da haste ja auch ne menge vor.
Lagerfeuerplatz ist super, wir machen immer Weizenfeuer da geht die Post ab 
Aus dem Gemüsegarten macht meine Frau ein Kräuterbeet.
Ja die Einfahrt  9 Jahre wollen wir schon Pflastern, und dieses Jahr schafen wir das auch wieder nicht 
Wenn du ein platz für die Sonnenuhr gefunden hast mach mal bitte Bilder und zeig sie uns 
Ach ja ein Carport wollen wir auch noch bauen, und im Haus ist auch noch einiges zu machen.


----------



## Koiwahn (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

 holly
Wahnsinn 2000L ist ne menge Wasser,ich hoffe das du das leck schnell findest :beten
11m Pflanzenfilter respekt, der bringt bestimmt einiges  Wie tief und breit machste den denn.
Und immer schön Bilder machen


----------



## Piddel (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Hi,
hier meine -   _bisher_ - geplanten Teich- und Gartenprojekte für 2011:

1. Hauptteich soll wieder entschlammt werden und gleichzeitig muß ein 10 L Malereimer ( hab ich erst im Sommer am Grund im Schlamm liegen sehen ) geborgen werden. Darin waren vom Teichanleger Seerosen eingepflanzt worden. Ansonsten ist eigentlich ( außer den vermutlich wiederkommenden Fadenalgen ) alles schick.

2. Die bisherige Zweitteich-Minischale (  ) darf !!! in die Nähe unserer Hausterrasse wandern. Dafür wird ein provisorisch - aus der Not heraus - angelegtes Hochbeet ausgemistet. Da ist noch ein fetter Wurzelstumpf drinne. Weiterhin muß ein dickes Betonwandteil ( bestimmt 1 Tonne schwer ) weg und ne neue Sichtschutzwand hin.

3. Restliches Kopfsteinpflaster mit den Steinen aus dem abgebauten Hochbeet legen.

4. Endlich Strom in den Schuppen am Teich legen ( hab ich letztes Jahr vergessen   )

5. Neubau des Zweitteiches  : am Hauptteich  - siehe anderer Beitrag von mir

Und nebenbei baue ich über meine Teichsitzplatzterrasse ein Sonnensegel an. Für die :smoki - Pausen die zwischen den obigen Arbeiten  liegen.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Moin zusammen, moin Peter,

geplant für dieses Jahr habe ich nichts spezielles..ich bin gespannt wie sich mein Teich entwickelt, den ich letztes Jahr im Juli angelegt habe.
Ebenso bin ich gespannt wie sich der "alte"-umgebaute Teich weiterentwickelt, der jetzt ins 2te Teichjahr nach dem Umbau geht.
Natürlich werde ich euch gut mit Fotos versorgen.

Umbautechnisch ist nichts geplant..evtl könnte ich mit 1-2 kleinen Miniteichen schwach werden..aber nur vielleicht!! 

Bis dahin viele Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Stoer (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Hallo,

Ihr habt ja mächtig was vor !
Um das alles zu realisieren und  den Garten trotzdem noch zu geniessen, muss man Rentner sein.

Am Teich plane ich momentan keine Veränderungen, aber es ist nicht auszuschließen das diese noch spontan kommen.
Ich würde gerne mein Haus anleuchten. Dazu will ich Lampen in die Kiestraufe versenken und dann die Hauswand (vorne) von unten anstrahlen.

Kennt jemand geeignete Lampen dafür ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Moin und frohes neues Jahr! 

Geplant ist nix - nur hinsetzen und endlich mal genießen. 

Aber - unverhofft kommt oft! Man weiß nie, was einem plötzlich in den Sinn kommt...


----------



## Eugen (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ... nur hinsetzen und endlich mal genießen....



Liebe Christine,das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht.  

Bei mir werden die Seerosenwannen,die Miniteiche und das Moorbeet neu angelegt.
Außerdem gibt es ein "Sempervivumbeet" und der zum Sumpfbeet umgewandelte kleine Teich muß noch richtig bepflanzt werden.
Und schlußendlich will ich noch die eine Seite im großen Teich umgestalten.


----------



## Wanderra (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Hallo Teichfans!

Bei meinem Teich werde ich dieses Jahr nicht viel machen, ich hab noch ein Paar Restarbeiten an meinem Wasserfall zu erledigen.
Außerdem muss ich noch viele Teichpflanzen einsetzen, nach dem Umbau im Herbst lief mir einfach die Zeit davon.
Habt Ihr Favoriten die unbedingt in einen Teich gehören?


Gruß Jens


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

 An alle
Wenn ich das hier so lese, haben einige von euch das gleiche Problem wie ich, viel Arbeit und wenig Zeit. Dann wollen wir hoffen das der Winter nicht so lange bleibt und nicht so früh wieder kommt

 Jens
Meine Favoriten im Teich sind Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Schwertlilien und Tannenwedel und natürlich Seerosen.

 Eugen
Entschuldige mein Unwissen, aber was ist ein Sempervivumbeet 

 Daniel
Mein Bachlauf hab ich auch erst letztes Frühjahr angelegt,da bin ich auch gespannt wie der wächst. Da machen wir mal schöne Bilder :freu


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*





Koiwahn schrieb:


> Anja
> Wenn der Winter rum ist haste nur noch 9 Monate,meinste das die reichen :scherz1
> Ok scherz bei seite, da haste ja auch ne menge vor.




och wenn die 24 stunden pro tag nicht reichen, nehme ich einfach die nächte noch dazu! 



> Lagerfeuerplatz ist super,




wir haben die letzten jahre - als der rasen noch nicht angelegt war - auch nen paar mal lagerfeuer mit stockbrot gemacht, das war immer superschön. 
allerdings hat mein gg momentan noch ne andere meinung zum geplanten lagerfeuerplatz, als ich sie habe! 



> Aus dem Gemüsegarten macht meine Frau ein Kräuterbeet.




da bin ich ja auch auf fotos gespannt. habt ihr nen "normales beet" geplant, oder ne kräuterspirale o. ä.?




> Wenn du ein platz für die Sonnenuhr gefunden hast mach mal bitte Bilder und zeig sie uns




zu befehl! 




> Ach ja ein Carport wollen wir auch noch bauen, und im Haus ist auch noch einiges zu machen.




der carport steht bei uns auch noch auf dem plan, aber nicht für dieses jahr. 




blumenelse schrieb:


> Geplant ist nix - nur hinsetzen und endlich mal genießen.




dieser fromme wunsch kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, woher nur? 



Eugen schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ein "Sempervivumbeet"




da würden mich doch mal die details interessieren.  hast du schon genauere pläne bzgl. größe, gestaltung usw..?



Koiwahn schrieb:


> Mein Bachlauf hab ich auch erst letztes Frühjahr angelegt,da bin ich auch gespannt wie der wächst. Da machen wir mal schöne Bilder :freu




du hast nen wachsenden bachlauf? wächst der in der breite, in der länge oder beides?  

ach ja, nen schönen & praktischen pflanztisch möchte ich mir dieses jahr auch bauen. die gekauften sind entweder viel zu klein, viel zu teuer, hässlich oder alles zusammen.


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Servus Peter

Habe einiges heuer vor ... das wären ....

Den Pflanzenteich fertig machen ....

Den Koiteich soweit fertigstellen das ich Wasser einlassen kann, aber noch ohne Filter ....

Das Teichumfeld und die Teichterrasse des Koiteiches herstellen ....

Eine Pfütze bauen ....

Einen isolierten (im Sinne das er ohne in einen Teich mündet oder dort entspringt) Bachlauf bauen ....

Letztendlich sollen die ganzen Grobarbeiten unseres Wassergarten heuer fertig sein ....

Schauen wir mal ob ich das leisten (körperlich) kann ....


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> du hast nen wachsenden bachlauf? wächst der in der breite, in der länge oder beides?





   Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen  wenn man das liest muss mann ja lachen  Wenn das klappen würde wäre nicht schlecht, 1m bauen und den rest wachsen lassen 

Beim  Kräuterbeet weiss sie noch nicht wie es werden soll, vieleicht als Hochbeet.


----------



## VolkerN (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Hallo Peter,

ich kann Bodeneinbauleuchten von

http://www.albert-leuchten.de/

empfehlen. Die gibt es zum Teil auch mit schwenkbarer Innenleuchte sodass man sie waagerecht einbauen und trotzdem so einstellen kann das z.B. eine Hauswand schraeg angestrahlt werden kann. 

Ich verwende die Leuchten um Baeume / Hecke und Waende anzustrahlen. ...kommt abends sehr schoen


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

 Helmut
Immer schön gemach, wir sind ja nicht mehr die jüngsten.

Lass uns lieber zwischen durch mal ein oder zwei Weizen trinken


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Wir haben auf der "to do liste":
- den Bachlauf vom großen in den 600er Teich umbauen, im jetzigen Design läuft er nicht richtig
- noch einiges an Pflanzen einsetzen
- die Pergola von der Zweit-Terrasse weiter rumziehen ... am Teich vorbei, runter an die Treppe, und dort in einen Rosenbogen mündend
Genug zu tun


----------



## Stoer (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*



VolkerN schrieb:


> . Die gibt es zum Teil auch mit schwenkbarer Innenleuchte sodass man sie waagerecht einbauen und trotzdem so einstellen kann das z.B. eine Hauswand schraeg angestrahlt werden kann.
> 
> Ich verwende die Leuchten um Baeume / Hecke und Waende anzustrahlen. ...kommt abends sehr schoen



Hallo Volker,

sehr schöne Leuchten, aber leider finde ich keine Preise.Verschicken die auch ihre Produkte ?
Hast Du Erfahrung wieviel Watt eine Leuchte haben sollte, um eine normale Hauswand dezent auszuleuchten ? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*



volker, vielen dank für den tollen link, auch wenn er eigentlich nicht für mich gedacht war! 
die haben einige pollerleuchten, die mir für den vorgarten sehr gut gefallen würden. 



Stoer schrieb:


> Verschicken die auch ihre Produkte ?




leider nicht, auf der webseite steht "Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir unsere Produkte ausschließlich über den Fachgroßhandel vertreiben", aber ich denke man könnte per mail dort nach bezugsquellen in der nähe fragen.


----------



## alex.irmi (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

mein projekt für 2011 ist von 350.000 liter wasser auf 1.000.000 liter zu erweitern und meine anlage fertig zu stellen plus hütte 4mal 4 meter marke eigenbau dann noch meinen kleinen bach der vorbei fließt fangen und in meine teichanlage einzuleiten anschließend eine lebende hecke um meinen teich als sichtschutz für mich und meine freundin


----------



## buddler (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

1000000liter?
ich kann mir nicht mal 350000 liter vorstellen.
hast du mal ein bild?
gruß jörg


----------



## alex.irmi (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

sobald er fertig ist kannst ein bild habn buddler hab eine landwirtschaft zu hause mit 40 hektar mein teich ist in einer 3 hektar großen sumpf gebiet das nicht genutzt wird darum die größe hab auch an eigenen bach


----------



## Stoer (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

1.000.000 liter 

Ihr Ösis habt aber auch Ländereien !

Wird wohl ein Schwimmteich ?

Gruss
Peter


----------



## alex.irmi (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

kein schwimm teich nur hobby für meine karpfen und meine __ störe ls


----------



## Stoer (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Ich glaube, Du hast dann den größten Teich hier im Forum.
Also, dann viel Erfolg für Dein Mega - Projekt.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## Koiwahn (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

 alex.irmi
Na dann viel spass beim Hecke pflanzen  ich hoffe du hast auch eine Weierkutsche bei der grösse  

Erfreue uns mal mit Bilder


----------



## alex.irmi (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Start des Projekts ist märz oder April sobald es aufhört zu frieren freu mich schon drauf aber zuerst müssen noch ungefähr 50 Bäume weg


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Hallo.

Gegen solche Großprojekte können wir natürlich nicht "anstinken", wobei alles in allem mittlerweile auch gut 1 ha oder mehr unserer Felder einer (hoffentlich vorübergehenden) Wasserlandschaft gleicht. 

Wir werden uns 2011 mal wieder unsere Teichterrasse auf den Plan schreiben... eigentlich ist es ja nicht soooviel, aber irgendwie kam uns bisher entweder die Arbeit oder andere Projekte in die Quere. 
Andere Projekte sind: 
- Unsere Terrasse am Haus endlich fertig machen = Dach drauf, Belag drauf, neue Treppenstufen aus Klinkern usw., 
- Pferdestallumbau (er soll trotz aller negativen Vorkommnisse in 2010 einen Dauerpaddock bekommen + evtl. müssen wir wegen möglicher Unverträglichkeit eine Ecke für den Ziegenbock abtrennen), 
- Stallbau für ein wenig eigenes Geflügel (der letzte, aktuelle Futtermittelskandal hat nun auch meinen Mann überzeugt), 
- Stallumbau in einen Partyraum + pflastern davor, 
- die Oldtimerwerkstatt umräumen und erweitern, 
- einen Famulus-Schlepper restaurieren usw. usw. 

Die Aufgaben reichen für die nächsten Jahre oder sogar Jahrzehnte, denke ich.


----------



## Koiwahn (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

 Annett
Bei der haufen Arbeit was wir haben, bin ich dafür dieses Jahr ein Marsjahr ein zuführen. 

Mit 687 Tage schaffen wir es vieleicht


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

Servus Peter

Das würde ich mir auch wünschen 

und der Tag sollte 48 Stunden haben


----------



## Plätscher (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*

und ich bin dafür die Sommerzeit abzuschaffen und dafür im März aufs Marsjahr umzustellen und im Oktober wieder zurück aufs Erdjahr. 

So wird das was vernünftiges.


----------



## Koiwahn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein neues Teichbaujahr*



So ihr Lieben,jetzt haben wir Sommerzeit. Der eine oder andere hat bestimmt im Garten schon los gelegt. Teichbau oder Bachlauf neu bauen oder einfach nur im Garten was um oder neu bauen.Last mal hören was ihr so alles plant. Es haben ja schon einige ihre Projekte vorgestellt, aber ich denke da geht noch mehr  ODER


----------

